# Look what was in my inbox...



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL this is where he hangs out when he's at work w me.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh bless what a lovely photo


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Adorable  wish I could take Tyson to work with me....mind you I wouldn't get much done and nor would anyone else lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Tyson's Mum said:


> Adorable  wish I could take Tyson to work with me....mind you I wouldn't get much done and nor would anyone else lol


I hate my job but I am glad I can bring them in! They have all been in since they were puppies once or twice a week and it helps socialize them so they are pretty good lol. Bryco is my inbox buddy!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

He is so funny. And of course gorgeous. Oakley is still my fav though <3


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG I wish I could find something that adorable in my inbox, if I had one lol!!!! AWWW LOL He's too cute the way he is just sitting there HA! Adorable!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

michele said:


> Oh bless what a lovely photo


Thank you!  



Cambrea said:


> He is so funny. And of course gorgeous. Oakley is still my fav though <3


Hahaha shhhh she is my favorite too!



Dragonfly said:


> OMG I wish I could find something that adorable in my inbox, if I had one lol!!!! AWWW LOL He's too cute the way he is just sitting there HA! Adorable!


Hahaha he was napping til he heard me rustling around w/ my phone so he had to see what was up.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Bryco wants you to mail him to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! I will be watching my mailbox!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Bryco wants you to mail him to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! I will be watching my mailbox!!!


Ha ha no, see, that's my IN box. Meaning he is not going ANYWHERE  ha ha. But he sends along some consolation keeses


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Ha ha no, see, that's my IN box. Meaning he is not going ANYWHERE  ha ha. But he sends along some consolation keeses


hahahaha!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww what a beautiful accessory he is on your desk !  
Um Tracy I distinctly heard him say "barrroooo woof Indiana woof woof!!" He wants to get some kisses from leila.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> aww what a beautiful accessory he is on your desk !
> Um Tracy I distinctly heard him say "barrroooo woof Indiana woof woof!!" He wants to get some kisses from leila.


Bryco wants some kisses from Lucy too...he says the winkus does not discriminate!!


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Awww! So cute! I occaisionally take jax to work. He hangs out in his crate in the special ed office or the classroom with me. My office is tucked away and too quiet for him.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Bryco wants some kisses from Lucy too...he says the winkus does not discriminate!!


baha :laughing8: idk she may be too much woman for him. But..if he likes older bigger gals then he's all set


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Taking a dog to work, a lovely perk usually only the self employed have.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww! Bryco looks so pleased with himself up there lol. I know you hate your job, but Im soooo jealous that you get to take your pups to work with you. If we can ever afford to Id love to open my own bookstore and take the pups to work every day.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll take B in my inbox anyday....hoping he doesn't pee on it!

I guess that makes up for hating you job huh? At least you get a smile or two come through the to-do list.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Bryco you're so adorable!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi that is so cute


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Bryco, your such a cutie


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That is so adorable!
He is so cute sitting there!
I bet everyone loves him at your work too.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

haha this made me LOL!!! very sweet!! i wish my girls could come to work with me, make my days at work much more enjoyable!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha that is too damn cute!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha so cute! I'm able to take Pip and Roo into work too, yay!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

hahahaha.....so cute


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

haha, thats soo cute!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol i love it!!! please forward that mail to me


----------

